# Autosleeper Legend GL



## 116604

We are looking for advice on our Autosleeper Legend GL-It's an oldy, but has only just starting to show signs of its age through the side window seals which will need some attention to nip any damp in the bud.

Could anyone advise us whether it would be possible to attend the problem by just pumping something under the rubber seals, or whether it would be better replacing the rubber completely, and if so, where would we be able to purchase some rubber for such an old girl?

Bridget Mary


----------



## vardy

You'll probably get loads of replies - but Autosleepers will know exactly what to use - just in case you haven't got the number to hand - 01386 853338. I had to ring about my curtain tracks, and they also made me a bed insert for a 95 van very reasonably.


----------



## kaybee327

Hi although we no longer have a legend I would suggest having the windows taked out and resealed.

I ha one done bu can't remember cost I think about £60 but at east you are sure of a good seal. Took about one and a half hours

Keith


----------



## 116604

vardy said:


> You'll probably get loads of replies - but Autosleepers will know exactly what to use - just in case you haven't got the number to hand - 01386 853338. I had to ring about my curtain tracks, and they also made me a bed insert for a 95 van very reasonably.


Thank you for your advice, I shall use this number to get a quote. Love it!
BridgetMary


----------



## 116604

kaybee327 said:


> Hi although we no longer have a legend I would suggest having the windows taked out and resealed.
> 
> I ha one done bu can't remember cost I think about £60 but at east you are sure of a good seal. Took about one and a half hours
> 
> Keith


Keith,

Ta for your advice. We would like the windows resealed but know that the terminology is difficult - when the people say they will reseal the windows, does this really mean the rubber seals will be replaced? I'm not sure whether we would like the windows resealed or whether to ask for the rubber seals replaced??

It's a typical world out there, isn't it??

BridgetMary


----------



## kaybee327

BridgetMary

Firstly must get my spell check working after looking at my previous post

Ours was a 97 model and we were told it is normally the mastic which goes, so they removed the windows and all the old mastic then replaced with new. They id an excellent job and we had no further problems

Hope you can get sorted soon

Keith


----------

